# Valet Magic Vs Pearl white GTR



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

With some carbon chucked in for good measure :thumb:

First UK pearl white wrapped GTR :thumb:


































































































































































































Robbie


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice robbie, New unit looks great too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice robbie, New unit looks great too.


Floors being painted as we speak so will start a thread with full build pics :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, Look forward to seeing that thread :thumb:
Lee


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done. If I didn't know I really would say it was painted.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

The unit looks great Robbie!! Well done! The pearl in the film looks great. That an Avery film?


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

That colour is stunning!! Very nice work on the wrapping!! Nice car too!!


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

saw this in the flesh saturday and wow striking is not the word well done robster!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Miglior said:


> The unit looks great Robbie!! Well done! The pearl in the film looks great. That an Avery film?


Cheers mate and yes it is :thumb: from there exclusive trade only range :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool work Robbie. Unit looks a cracker as well.


----------



## corbettjarvis (Jan 10, 2011)

DUDE ! :wave: That looks awesome. :thumb::thumb:

So does the GTR:speechles

Did you have the new unit custom built ?!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate.... Loving the GTRs aren't you 

Seem to do more wrapping than detailing these days 

Unit is looking smart.... any "build" threads?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

corbettjarvis said:


> DUDE ! :wave: That looks awesome. :thumb::thumb:
> 
> So does the GTR:speechles
> 
> Did you have the new unit custom built ?!


Yes and no if that makes sense we took it just built and we did all the other work :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very, very nice


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> very nice mate.... Loving the GTRs aren't you
> 
> Seem to do more wrapping than detailing these days
> 
> Unit is looking smart.... any "build" threads?


Will post up the thread in a few days mate.
Very busy detailing just dont have alot of time for the write ups :wall:
The next write up is on a very special rare car :doublesho:argie:

Robbie


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work mate, looks spot on.

New place looks mint, let me know when the kettle is working


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

looking good (car and unit) :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

GTR's looking smart and lovin the new unit matey, much nicer than the old one! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Nice work mate, looks spot on.
> 
> New place looks mint, let me know when the kettle is working


The kettle is always on mate :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> GTR's looking smart and lovin the new unit matey, much nicer than the old one! :thumb:


Painted the floors now and it looks sssssswwwwweeeeeeeeeetttttt :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Robbie - units coming on


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks great Robbie - units coming on


Sure is mate I will give you a call later :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

loving this


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Beast, looks great :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Now looks Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Robbie, really works well did Nissan do pearl white paint for GTR's?

Hey watch where you are stepping today then!!

great job as ever :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That does look great Robbie and door shuts done as well :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Now looks Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Robbie, really works well did Nissan do pearl white paint for GTR's?
> 
> Hey watch where you are stepping today then!!
> 
> great job as ever :thumb:


They do storm white but its no where as pearl as this wrap :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Cheers mate and yes it is :thumb: from there exclusive trade only range :thumb:


will is swirl as easily as the original paint? that is the question lol!


----------



## zatzy.com (Feb 11, 2008)

is that the g******p pearl?

ive noticed with that particular pearl, that its useless on darker coloured cars, as its just too thin.

cracking work though fella.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

top work, the di-noc finishes it off well.
I still want to try this colour scheme but with gray carbon di-noc and white carbon di-noc.
Although the white stuff is harder to get hold of!
Ive done a small amount of wrapping but i do need to do more and do a course on it!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers for all the great comments guys.

The owner has followed the thread and is a very happy bunny.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Miglior said:


> will is swirl as easily as the original paint? that is the question lol!


It is alot more fogiving than paint mate :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Pearl white and carbon fibre looks a great combo :thumb:


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

spare bonnet in the background?

looking good, amazing around the door shuts


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Griff.. said:


> spare bonnet in the background?
> 
> looking good, amazing around the door shuts


Nearly got enough parts to build my own :lol:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Killer looking vinyl Rob ! I'm still amazed by how clean it is on the door shuts and all the tricky parts !

I just hope you won't be the one who's gonna remove it, unless Avery got some better glue on this !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

AcN said:


> Killer looking vinyl Rob ! I'm still amazed by how clean it is on the door shuts and all the tricky parts !
> 
> I just hope you won't be the one who's gonna remove it, unless Avery got some better glue on this !


:thumb:
We have removed full wraps before from other companys and it is not a nice job 

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

supper sexy :argie: get the unit pics up asap


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice Robbie! Nice and clean wrap :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks fantastic, All GTR's should be wrapped, it's certainly hardier than the paint Nissan put on em


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

What a cool way to change colours! Looks great!
Don't know why they didn't buy a pearl white one to start with though?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

This shows someones age, wasn't pearl white all the rave around 10 15 years ago..

Nice to see it back, very nice job :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If you can afford a GTR you should just have bought a white one. Or is the car actually white?

You would get no satisfaction at all from a detailing point of view glazing and waxing a film imo. Any i've seen just look sort of dull.


Great work as always though Robbie.


----------

